# Consumer call use in stores



## bobbyno (Jan 21, 2008)

I would like to know in which states the store owners will let the consumer try out calls without committing to purchase and if anyone has any trouble with it even where it isn't permitted.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Only place I've ever tried calls is ND and MN, never had trouble at either, they have cleaning supplies ready for when you're done sampling and everything.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

where did u try calls in ND?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Scheels, cabelas, gander mt., sportsmans. Ive blown calls in all of them.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Tho I hate being that guy........., Ive done it in Cabelas, Scheels, Gander and WalMart-No troubles


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ive tried calls at Sportsmans, and Scheels. The Sportsmans in Sioux Falls they cleaned em right after i used it. I picked up a call at the Scheels in Mankato MN and it was wet and the guy didnt clean my call after i got done it was kind of gross.

I have also blown call's at Cabelas in Mitchell and bought one.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I like blowing them at sportsmans warehouse in fargo. Me and TripleB went there one day and blew every single goose call they had in there.

My adivce, if you blow one in a store and are thinking about buying a call, buy the one on display. We both blew one that we sounded awesome and then when we both bought that call and got it home it didn't sound anything like the one on display. No we are stuck with $130 calls that we don't like or use :******:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

averyghg said:


> I like blowing them at sportsmans warehouse in fargo. Me and TripleB went there one day and blew every single goose call they had in there.
> 
> My adivce, if you blow one in a store and are thinking about buying a call, buy the one on display. We both blew one that we sounded awesome and then when we both bought that call and got it home it didn't sound anything like the one on display. No we are stuck with $130 calls that we don't like or use :ticked:


I think it's my number one call now though. after my zink cracked out on me I spent that one weekend with her and I think our affair has taken on a new level. i can't get it quite as low as I could my zink, but its quicker. thanks 4 the b-day present buddy :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I like to go to sportsmans. Walk in the powder room. That way you don't have to sit out in the store and blow away with everyone walking around and getting annoyed. Also, so many times they are out of tune, thus you don't sound horrible in public!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Also, so many times they are out of tune, thus you don't sound horrible in public!


Sure they are...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

8)

Are you saying it's me?? HAHA


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

bobbyno,

Any of the retail stores we are in allow you to blow the calls and give them a "test drive". They are Scheels, Cabela's, Gander Mtn and a few others. This is by far the best way to find the right call for your particular style. Good luck!

Chris


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

an employee wouldnt let me buy a duck call at sportsmans in sioux falls, untill i tried it, just to make sure i was going to be happy with it. there was a cleaning kit in the cabinet where they kept the high end calls and he used it before and after i tried it out.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

averyghg said:


> My adivce, if you blow one in a store and are thinking about buying a call, buy the one on display. We both blew one that we sounded awesome and then when we both bought that call and got it home it didn't sound anything like the one on display. No we are stuck with $130 calls that we don't like or use :ticked:


I agree with that.. I bought a zink call once that sounded great in the store then when they gave me on different from the sample it was horrible. I couldn't get it to sound good for the life of me. Thats why I took the display call the last time I bought one. I got a call off here too that was tuned a little different then one I had blown in a store as well. I guess I need to practice my tuning but I'm afraid to mess things up.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > My adivce, if you blow one in a store and are thinking about buying a call, buy the one on display. We both blew one that we sounded awesome and then when we both bought that call and got it home it didn't sound anything like the one on display. No we are stuck with $130 calls that we don't like or use :ticked:
> ...


I tear mine apart all the time I can throw them together for ya.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Anyone have a know of a good goose call under $80? I have a foiles meat grinder and loved it untill my hunter partner got some zink call. I want a good call but i dont want to get the same one he does.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Anyone have a know of a good goose call under $80? I have a foiles meat grinder and loved it untill my hunter partner got some zink call. I want a good call but i dont want to get the same one he does.


Supermag polycarb :wink: I used to have an x-out that was a good call for the $$. They have some 1/2 wood 1/2 poly zink ones that are cheaper as well that are a good choice. You dont like the meatgrinder?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Long story short never give your call to someone who chews, I clean my reed and it hasnt sounded right since. I need some to tune it for me, I have tried but its something that I cannot do. Also I think that having another goose call would hurt anything. Where can I get those goose calls?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sportsmans wharehouse or cabelas should have them. Scheels or gander maybe in fargo. www.mackspw.com is a decent place to order stuff from.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Anyone have a know of a good goose call under $80? I have a foiles meat grinder and loved it untill my hunter partner got some zink call. I want a good call but i dont want to get the same one he does.


Try out the Tim grounds half breed. I heard thats the call that hunter always uses and he admits it even though its one of their cheaper calls. I haven't blown one yet but next time in fargo im sure gonna give it a whirl


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I've always thought the display ones sounded worse. At sportsmans anyways, half the calls are usually "tuned" by some costumer and they wont even crack over or something.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So I should go to sportsmans to get the calls?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> So I should go to sportsmans to get the calls?


Sportsmans is the best to try them. They always have the best selection and you can go in the powder room.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Anyone ever used or tried the tim grounds half breed or the poly mag? How did they sound? would you recommend one?

I talked to the guy at lynchmob calls but they are too expensive for me. Any more ideas for good calls under $80


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Lynch Mob has a call on sale right now for $89 through macks prarie wings and it's the only call I use. Regularly $130


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Anybody use zink calls?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have used the Zinks, but I have now switched to all Lynch calls. They are way tougher then any calls out there. Uses Aluminum guts instead of plastic. They hold up way longer. If you need it re tuned send it in.

$89 is a steal you would be happy with that call! I would hit it up man!

I have blown almost all of the zinks, and IMO the Lynch blows way better!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I would but I used my school loans for dekes. So I need to find something a little cheaper.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Try out a poly Saunders Traffic. They are great and like $60-$70.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Anybody use zink calls?


im not a big fan of zink calls, i just don't like the way they sounds personally, but everyone has their own taste


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have been listening to so many goose calls and add that to listening to the local goose pop. in Fergus Falls, I cant tell a good goose sound from a bad one.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Look at a Feather Duster. They are 90 bucks and are a solid hunting call. Plus you are getting a wood and acrylic which will last you for years. Poly supermag was my first call and I used it for everything, contest calling, hunting, it is another good option.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

averyghg said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody use zink calls?
> ...


I used to get sore spots on the inside of my hand from that damn bell design when I would call a lot. :eyeroll:

You should really spend the extra money or wait to buy a good one when you can afford it. Like every guy on here has learned, you will soon strive the have the best and will have spent money on ones that will be put in the back of the closet. I know how it is though I have to shell out $1300 tommorow for loans.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Only if school didnt have to cost so much. dd: :x 
Right now I jsut cannot see myself spending that much on a call. I would rather save a little bit right now and when I get better calling then I will get a nice one. I hate getting new, expensive items because I dont want to use them because I afriad I will break it.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Half Breed and poly Super Mag are excelent calls. That's what I normally recommend to new callers.


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

i know my wholesaler will not let you try calls, bob :eyeroll: eastern washington,,


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Anyone have a know of a good goose call under $80? I have a foiles meat grinder and loved it untill my hunter partner got some zink call. I want a good call but i dont want to get the same one he does.


Do any of you guys use primos calls, the honky tonk with dvd is about 30.00 the grand honky is 125.00 but made dwith PINS SO IF YO TAKE IT APART YOU NOT AFRAID to put it right back together SOUNDING GOOD, THE PROMOS CO DID A GOOD JOB OF MAKING CALLS for guys to put them back together after cleaning. my 02 :beer: bob in washington


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Primos?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a acrylic PHAT Lady and Wench on my lanyard right now. They are awesome duck calls. I just cant get the Primos Acrylic short reed to sound right. And zink call too. I just cant make them sound right. Any other call I do well though. I have these calls on my lanyard right now.

Primos PHAT Lady Acrylic Orange Black
Primosc Wench Acrylic Smoke
Sean Mann Express Snow Goose
Triple Crown In Green and Black
Winglock Orginal Acrylic Black


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Please tell me why you young guys dress in full camo and then hang blaze orange, green and even blue calls around your necks?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Because everyone else is doing it.  
I have always wondered that, I think they color them like that so if you drop it you can find it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Birds can't see you when you are laying in your blind! I don't wear camo goose hunting!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Because the ladies love them.......


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

dave owens= dennis hunt


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you ever notice how the best hunters where black sweatshirts in the field? I think it is to prove that you are better than the geese, and that your calling could bring birds in even if you are wearing a belly shirt and riding a unicycle and going La La La la. That is the worst impression of a unicycle I've ever read.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Why do you do stupid stuff like grabbing a fake moose's junk, or sucking milk from a fake cows utter, or grow a mullet, or in my case by colorful sweet looking calls?

Cause it all seems like a sweet idea at the time!!! Right Mertz? Die hards are just a diffrent breed.

Now I cant get the picture of Mertz in a belly shirt, sporting a mullet, riding a uni, and blowing on his poly carb! Wow that is wrong!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Mertz I know what you mean. Why wear camo. You are hiding in a blind, and they can't see through the blind. Heck I have been out of the blind before with brown pants on and a black shirt and been right next to the hole, and they still landed in the hole, about 10 feet away. When I stood up and blasted them they didn't even know what was going on.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Why do you do stupid stuff like grabbing a fake moose's junk, or sucking milk from a fake cows utter, or grow a mullet, or in my case by colorful sweet looking calls?
> 
> Cause it all seems like a sweet idea at the time!!! Right Mertz? Die hards are just a diffrent breed.
> 
> Now I cant get the picture of Mertz in a belly shirt, sporting a mullet, riding a uni, and blowing on his poly carb! Wow that is wrong!


 :lol: :lol: grabbing a moose's nuts is always a good idea.


----------

